# ...and you thought you had a bad day



## Shade Tree NJ

Town truck got swallowed up by sink hole today, had a plow on it at one point news article said.


----------



## BC Handyman

yup, that would wrech your day


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Where was that?


----------



## xgiovannix12

I dont always get stuck but when I do I make sure im F*****


----------



## iceyman

That thing looks old anyway.


----------



## seville009

k1768;1961265 said:


> Where was that?


It was on the news - one of the more southern states that got hot with snow and ice today. Kentucky I think


----------



## JoeG3

Just saw the video and it did have a blade on it. At least it wasn't a new truck.


----------



## kimber750

New Jersey.

http://www.pennlive.com/nation-world/2015/02/snowplow_falls_into_sinkhole_p.html


----------



## grandview

He's a union drive so he's on the clock and don't care.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

http://www.nj.com/warrenreporter/index.ssf/2015/02/plow_sinkhole_nj.html#incart_gallery


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Sinkhole are rather unusual here in NJ

Should have just pushed the truck below grade and backfield it with stone.


----------



## On a Call

Aww...I thought I had found it first.

Good going, good thing it was not larger. Some of those holes are huge. We had one here that was 20 feet deep and 40 wide. Lady caused it to fall in...she landed upside down took hours to get her out.


----------



## motormouse172

Dogplow Dodge;1961553 said:


> Sinkhole are rather unusual here in NJ
> 
> Should have just pushed the truck below grade and backfield it with stone.


I would say sink holes are actually very common in Hunterdon/Warren counties. Where I live there are many old mine shafts and a lot of lime rock. I can remember sink holes all around since I was a kid. Didn't read the article but my buddy lives on the street and I think a water main broke earlier and washed away material.


----------



## tjctransport

we have one forming out on the main highway rite now. 
there is a cracked water main. i saw it this morning and called it in, the town is rather busy with house brakes, and decided this one could wait because it was a small leak. 45 minutes ago a tractor trailer went over it and the road collapsed, opening up a 5X10 hole. i figure before the night is over, rt 35 will be closed at least northbound, maybe both directions. 
a si tis i have no water rite now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Whaere on 35 is the sinkhole ? I drove it today, and saw nothing unusual


----------



## 90plow

Mine hill in Morris county usually has a sink hole open up very couple years swallows a yard or a tree. A lot of houses with unstable foundations also. That's crazy though about rt. 35. Is it part of the new section?


----------



## fendt716

that was in lopatcong twp. next to phillipsburg. the only thing sticking out hole was the blade. it loaded with salt when it in. it a L8000 junk now rear came out tanks broke frame bent bent bed. driver did not notice road sunk 2 feet. town councilman who works on call was the driver. sinkholes are very common here on limestone ground. here now gone a minute later.they are looking for cheap truck now.


----------



## tjctransport

Dogplow Dodge;1962432 said:


> Whaere on 35 is the sinkhole ? I drove it today, and saw nothing unusual





90plow;1962463 said:


> Mine hill in Morris county usually has a sink hole open up very couple years swallows a yard or a tree. A lot of houses with unstable foundations also. That's crazy though about rt. 35. Is it part of the new section?


in old bridge across from the closed down bar and dog grooming place. it was not as bad as first thought, they kept it down to one lane, and got it repaired, back filled and temp patched with the road reoppened by 4:30 am.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Oh, I've not been up that way for a while now.


This thread makes me think of the weather channels "HIGHWAY THROUGH HELL"


Those guys pull some nasty wrecks out of there up in BC's backyard...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well folks,

Ive been proven wrong again.

Seems as though they're a lot more prevalent than I previously thought.

http://www.nj.com/middlesex/index.s...h_amboy_swallows_street_car.html#incart_river

Even cars driven by giant hamsters get swallowed up by sinkholes here..


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

With as much of the dirt that is washed out back up underneath the pavement edge, they are real lucky the tow truck didn't end up in the hole as well.


----------



## tjctransport

that is not a sinkhole, it is a washout. the edge of the steep hill, almost a cliff face, washed out.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

NJ is like swiss cheese lately...

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/...k_in_sinkhole_in_jersey_cit.html#incart_river

:waving:


----------

